# Pet Peeves about Pornos?



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Same. those choking sounds are just gross.


----------



## King Antichrist (Feb 7, 2010)

I absolutely hate over the top fake moaning, coupled with the obsessive need to look into the camera with a vein attempt to look sexy, while you make the aforementioned moans. It is not sexy, it looks fucking retarded. I hate it.

That's why I only watch amateur porn, it is mostly bereft of these problems.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

King Antichrist said:


> I absolutely hate over the top fake moaning, coupled with the obsessive need to look into the camera with a vein attempt to look sexy, while you make the aforementioned moans. It is not sexy, it looks fucking retarded. I hate it.
> 
> That's why I only watch amateur porn, it is mostly bereft of these problems.


I don't noticed that stuff too much. Only time i really notice it is when they do a close up and that's happening.

Also it's not really a pet peeve but whenever i see a dude/chcik licking someone's butthole. that's gross. plus it forces me to look at a guys ass.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Love the choking sounds when they're actually legit.

Uhm, my pet peeves about porn are... uhm.... 

Yeah, I'll get back to ya.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Can't say I'm all that keen on seeing someone spit on the dick/pussy, that's about it.

Oh and that awkward moment when you realise that the chick is a dude and you've just watched 5 minutes of gay porn. But that's never happened to me.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

I've only ever watched porn once. My friend had an Ann Summers party and we ordered a porn DVD from the catalogue for the lolz.

It was okay, my only "pet peeve" about it is that the cast all looked like guests from the Jeremy Kyle show. Fucking disgusting chavs who I never want to see naked ever.


----------



## TheLuchador129 (Mar 13, 2010)

I can't stand porn. It's disgusting, no matter who/what is involved


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

over the top moaning just gets annoying real quick.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I can't stand when girls gives blowjobs and when they're about to finsih the guy starts grabbing his fuckin' johnson and finishs himself. WHATS THE FUCKING POINT OF HAVING A GIRL SUCK YOU OFF JUST TO JERK YOURSELF OFF IN THE END!? That's what's wrong with American porno. Then my beef with the Japanese porno is that every sex scene is gonna end in missionary position. And I mean every SINGLE scene I've ever seen has ended in the missionary position. It either has something to do with their little dicks or it's just a Japanese thing. But at least they let the girl finish all the way with the blowjobs.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

One of my favorite parts of porn now is hearing the gagging/choking noises so that is not a pet peeve.

I think that black peoples treatment in porn is very racist. The black girls are either only about the big same looking booties and the black guys are always just about having interracial sex and they all look the same as well.

Way too many people in porn and most don't offer anything for me different than the other or don't do anything for me at all. The fact that the AVN still exists and tries to put one whore over the other still is a total joke.

I can't stand when a woman talks. I don't mind it in the old porns from before I was born but when these fucking woman are always talking to those guys before the porn starts I have to fast forward it past that. The only time I'm alright with it is when you can obviously tell the guy filming it is not gonna talk back to her.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> I've only ever watched porn once. My friend had an Ann Summers party and we ordered a porn DVD from the catalogue for the lolz.
> 
> It was okay, my only "pet peeve" about it is that the cast all looked like guests from the Jeremy Kyle show. Fucking disgusting chavs who I never want to see naked ever.


Waiting for that Randy Orton sextape eh?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Guys that are muscular but have those weird bloated stomachs with soda can schlongs. Not cool.
The Kelly Kelly moans
When the guy wears shades...the fuck? :lmao


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

When they are "coming near the end" and the fucking camera zooms on the guys face until they "finish it"


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Punk_4_Life said:


> When they are "coming near the end" and the fucking camera zooms on the guys face until they "finish it"


That's vintage 80's n 90's porno right there.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Absence of DOUBLE PENETRATION.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I don't like double penetration. Too many dicks, not enough chicks.

I'm generally a fan of MATURE and MILF pornos. Also a huge fan of Naughty America. 

Don't start with me Sticksy.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

When the camera guy talks during solo vids. For fucks sake, shut the fuck up! I wanna concentrate on the girl, not listen to your cheesy foreign accent talking shit the entire time...


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Sheik said:


> I'm generally a fan of MATURE and MILF pornos. Also a huge fan of Naughty America.


Same here. One time I told a buddy of mine that's Asian I was into that stuff and he said ewwwww that's disgusting. The great thing about the Mature porn is that these white ladies are actually out there even if they don't love sex as much as those woman do.

I've always found that the ones that look they could legit be under 18 that look very young and small are hot as well. In that case the double penetration is cool.

Yeah and that zooming into the camera shit when the guy is cumming is absolutely the worst thing they ever did in porn movies. That is fucking gay and retarded.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Sheik said:


> I don't like double penetration. Too many dicks, not enough chicks.
> 
> I'm generally a fan of MATURE and MILF pornos. Also a huge fan of Naughty America.
> 
> Don't start with me Sticksy.


See i'm a fan of dp if it's not the two in one hole type. becuase they always seem to focus on the dudes nuts.

I also hate when the porno music seems to drown out everything else in the scene.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

> The Kelly Kelly moans


What???


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Same here. One time I told a buddy of mine that's Asian I was into that stuff and he said ewwwww that's disgusting. The great thing about the Mature porn is that these white ladies are actually out there even if they don't love sex as much as those woman do.
> 
> *I've always found that the ones that look they could legit be under 18 that look very young and small are hot as well. In that case the double penetration is cool.*
> 
> Yeah and that zooming into the camera shit when the guy is cumming is absolutely the worst thing they ever did in porn movies. That is fucking gay and retarded.


What? There's an easier way of finding that kind of stuff without presuming they're underage...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

that's what i thought as well.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Same here. One time I told a buddy of mine that's Asian I was into that stuff and he said ewwwww that's disgusting. The great thing about the Mature porn is that these white ladies are actually out there even if they don't love sex as much as those woman do.
> 
> *I've always found that the ones that look they could legit be under 18 that look very young and small are hot as well. In that case the double penetration is cool.*
> 
> Yeah and that zooming into the camera shit when the guy is cumming is absolutely the worst thing they ever did in porn movies. That is fucking gay and retarded.


Strong pedo.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

VIG, holla at Sticksy. Gauranteed he's got the underage chick pornos on lock.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Hey pussy is pussy. I like to see those bitches get dominated.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

The paedo is strong within you. Applause is optional in this regard.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Hey pussy is pussy. I like to see those bitches get dominated.


Strong post to username and usertitle correlation.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Saw a chick jack two dudes off with her armpits once in a video, that was a first.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Ass Buster said:


> That's vintage 80's n 90's porno right there.


Lol might be, I occasionally check out Spice and Playboy channels on Viasat


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Fake moaning and full-on screaming completely kills it for me. Some of them make it sound like they're having themselves violated with a fire axe. While I'm rambling on about noises, I also hate those choking sounds you guys are talking about. I start getting scared that I'm about to see some whore actually throw up on a guy while I'm attempting to manually pleasure myself. I want porn, not 2 girls 1 cup.

Also, I just hate general sluttiness in modern porn. At least with 80s stuff they _pretended_ to have some class, but now it's just latinas everywhere wearing nothing but high heels and having panda eyes because their makeup runs when they begin crying after wondering what the fuck went wrong in their lives... and realising it all started when daddy touched them when they were younger.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Too much moaning might not be a good thing but when the fucking bitch just stays quiet and takes it, that just pisses me off


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'd rather them go wild then stay quit.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Vintage™;9193532 said:


> Also, I just hate general sluttiness in modern porn. At least with 80s stuff they _pretended_ to have some class, but now it's just latinas everywhere wearing nothing but high heels and having panda eyes because their makeup runs when they begin crying after wondering what the fuck went wrong in their lives... and realising it all started when daddy touched them when they were younger.


You know back in the day there were many female pornstars that refused to take cumshots to the face because they felt it was demeaning to women. That always made me laugh because I always felt it was as dumb as like a prostitute complaining about Santa going HO HO HO. Your degrading yourself whether you want to admit it or not. I mean I rarely ever hear about people who watch porn and respect it as an 'Art'. We all know people use it just to get their nut off.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

IMO the more slutty the girl is, the better.


----------



## CoRyP2008 (Jan 19, 2009)

1. When the guy makes noise than the girl. I can't count how many videos I've started to watch, thinking the girl is hot and all, and then I've had to stop watching them because the guy either starts talking or focuses himself on camera too much.
2. Just the overall fake-ness of some pornos. From the chick's boobs, to their faces, to their moaning, to even their acting.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

It'd only piss me off if it was a solo video and the dude was talking. Either start porking her or shut the fuck up.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

its177 said:


> I hate when the girl's giving the dude head and she feels the need to make random choking sounds. Seriously its fuckin disgusting and isn't sexy.


*How about you shove a cock into your throat and see if you find the need to make a choking sound.*


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *How about you shove a cock into your throat and see if you find the need to make a choking sound.*


I'm not talking about gagging porn. There are pornos where you can CLEARLY tell the girl is faking it and exaggerating.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

its177 said:


> I'm not talking about gagging porn. There are pornos where you can CLEARLY tell the girl is faking it and exaggerating.


*I know.  But since you didn't clarify, my post was begging to be made. 

I haven't watched very much porn *it doesn't do a whole lot for me* but from the ones I have watched most girls gag only with the tip hits the throat. I've never witnessed fake gagging before.*


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Blowing their load on the woman's face if she happens to be pretty. It's not moisturiser dammit!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Another thing with Japanese prono is that the girls makes SO MUCH NOISE. They sound like little mice being slaughtered. It's so fake and forced it's sad.


----------



## CoRyP2008 (Jan 19, 2009)

haribo said:


> Blowing their load on the woman's face if she happens to be pretty. It's not moisturiser dammit!


Especially if the girl doesn't want it to happen. If the girl expects it, then it's ok but if they just do it out of nowhere, yeah that's not cool.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

CoRyP2008 said:


> Especially if the girl doesn't want it to happen. If the girl expects it, then it's ok but if they just do it out of nowhere, yeah that's not cool.


I actually get a kick out of it.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Does it gross anybody else out when the chick starts to play around with the dudes jizz after getting a mouthfull of it?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah, the noise Asian women make is something that bugs me, I don't like putting porn on mute but I will do if it stops the neighbours from thinking that I'm butchering broads.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

RatedR13 said:


> Yeah, the noise Asian women make is something that bugs me, I don't like putting porn on mute but I will do if it stops the neighbours from thinking that I'm butchering broads.


That's why I can't watch Japanese porn. Between the censors and the noise they make when their giving blowjobs. To me blowjobs are the most important part of a porn so it ruins it for me.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah, they don't do like sounds of pleasure, it's just one long fucking screech.


----------



## Rachel Deserved It (Dec 19, 2009)

I hate when they just start fucking, and theres no four play.

I hate seeing a guys ass.

I hate when the girl keeps her underwear on.

I also had fetish porn, and anything to do with latex.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

One I can think of is in threeway scenes and the other chick barely does anything


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Controversial one; I don't enjoy watching anal. Does nothing for me whatsoever. I'll gladly (whenever I'm allowed to) put it in my girlfriend's ass but the enjoyment from that doesn't translate over to seeing it from someone else.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

hmm. the unnecessary shots of the dude's ass.

the over the top moaning.

the choking noises.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RatedR13 said:


> Controversial one; I don't enjoy watching anal. Does nothing for me whatsoever. I'll gladly (whenever I'm allowed to) put it in my girlfriend's ass but the enjoyment from that doesn't translate over to seeing it from someone else.


Co-signed.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Ass Buster said:


> Another thing with Japanese prono is that the girls makes SO MUCH NOISE. They sound like little mice being slaughtered. It's so fake and forced it's sad.


I would of assumed you watched Japanese porno even without this post due to your avatar.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

haribo said:


> Blowing their load on the woman's face *if she happens to be pretty.* It's not moisturiser dammit!


*:lmao my favorite post so far. I like how you added "if she happens to be pretty" as if it's okay if the girl is ugly. 

:lmao

I absolutely love that post! *


----------



## CoRyP2008 (Jan 19, 2009)

TKOK™ said:


> Does it gross anybody else out when the chick starts to play around with the dudes jizz after getting a mouthfull of it?


It certainly grosses me out.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Oh yeah.. my pet peeve. 

Spitting. I hate it when they spit on each other. *


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

the spitting is gross.

the facials ... nothing wrong with that. :side:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

As far as threesomes go, jizz transferring is so gross.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I agree with the spitting. THey already have the area lubed just by going down on thier partner, no need to over do it


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Highlight of the thread: Ladycroft seeming to know quite alot when it comes to porn and sex.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Another thing I hate is when the girl is giving head and her saliva is dripping EVERYWHERE. Its all over her tits, her mouth, the dudes dick, that shits gross. If anybody watches Cody Lane you'll know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Highlight of the thread: Ladycroft seeming to know quite alot when it comes to porn and sex.


*Oral sex, yes. Pornos, not to much. *


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

No foreplay is a pet-peeve.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

its177 said:


> Another thing I hate is when the girl is giving head and her saliva is dripping EVERYWHERE. Its all over her tits, her mouth, the dudes dick, that shits gross. If anybody watches Cody Lane you'll know what I'm talking about.


Cody lane is nuts. She screams like a dieing animal, chokes herself, drips everywhere. I mean porn is porn but my God this girl takes shit too far.


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

As strange as it may seem to most, I can do without the cumshots and facials. Honestly, cum is gross. It is unfortunate that, in order to orgasm, a strange, sticky, and gross liquid needs to be ejected from our penis'. It would be great to get the same feeling without the mess, ya know.  Anyway, and as someone else mentioned, if the chick starts messing around with the cum once it's already on her face/in her mouth, that's disgusting as well.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Amber B said:


> As far as threesomes go, jizz transferring is so gross.


how much porn do you watch?


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

redeadening said:


> Cody lane is nuts. She screams like a dieing animal, chokes herself, drips everywhere. I mean porn is porn but my God this girl takes shit too far.


I can't imagine the clean-up after she fucks. They probably need like 3 janitors to clean up her saliva alone.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

All the fake tits drives me nuts too. I like natural girls.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

RatedR13 said:


> Controversial one; I don't enjoy watching anal. Does nothing for me whatsoever. I'll gladly (whenever I'm allowed to) put it in my girlfriend's ass but the enjoyment from that doesn't translate over to seeing it from someone else.


I don't mind Anal. I just find it a bit gross when the receiving chick gets a close up of the aftermath. I don't want to see your large intestine.

I once watched this one video where this chicks(forgot who, but she's famous for anal scenes) ass Literally FELL OUT, while a dude was going to town on her. Best/Worse part was she acted like it had happened before.



Amber B said:


> As far as threesomes go, jizz transferring is so gross.


 That's what i meant pretty much. anything besides a swallow/spit or a quick shot of th e facail is too much for me.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> how much porn do you watch?


Not much but I've seen enough to know what's gross and funny as fuck.
I can easily say that I've laughed out loud and giggled more than splooging.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Did I just read a female say the word "Splooging"?

Awesome. This thread is pretty hilarious.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Not much but I've seen enough to know what's gross and funny as fuck.
> I can easily say that I've laughed out loud and giggled more than splooging.


go on.


slowly.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I'll never watch a porn with a young chick fucking with a older lady. I love Mature and younger girls fucking with a guy by themselves as long as it's not a duchy kid fucking the old lady but when it's a lesbian thing between each other or a threesome with a guy it just comes off as a lame porn video and I have no desire to click onto watch that one.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

The best porn is french porn, as its actually LIKE real sex, not like american porn where the men rip the holes off the wimmins and they look like prostitutes. French women porn stars look like models.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Gagging sounds don't bother me at all. They aren't a turn on or anything but they don't bother me. Spitting on the dick during blowjobs doesn't bother me either as it makes it go down her throat easier. When a woman gets her ass eaten that doesn't bother me either, as I would have to assume they wash everything beforehand so it's not really that gross realistically.

My pet peeve is when the guy gets his ass licked, though. Not appealing. I also don't like the shot where the guy is on top of her in the missionary position and you can see the guys asshole and balls moreso than the girl. Not appealing either. I don't like the ghetto gaggers shit where the girls have tears running down their faces and getting their mouths fucked. Fucking a girl's mouth is fine if she wants it, but putting it all the way down with the intention of getting her to spit shit up is gross. Some women like gagging on dicks though, from my experiences.

I can't stand DP scenes. When that happens the girl is irrelevant and just becomes a container for the guys dicks to rub together, tbh. I'm quite open minded aside from what I've stated.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

walls said:


> Gagging sounds don't bother me at all. They aren't a turn on or anything but they don't bother me. Spitting on the dick during blowjobs doesn't bother me either as it makes it go down her throat easier. When a woman gets her ass eaten that doesn't bother me either, as I would have to assume they wash everything beforehand so it's not really that gross realistically.
> 
> My pet peeve is when the guy gets his ass licked, though. Not appealing. I also don't like the shot where the guy is on top of her in the missionary position and you can see the guys asshole and balls moreso than the girl. Not appealing either. I don't like the ghetto gaggers shit where the girls have tears running down their faces and getting their mouths fucked. Fucking a girl's mouth is fine if she wants it, but putting it all the way down with the intention of getting her to spit shit up is gross. Some women like gagging on dicks though, from my experiences.
> 
> I can't stand DP scenes. When that happens the girl is irrelevant and just becomes a container for the guys dicks to rub together, tbh. I'm quite open minded aside from what I've stated.


Yeah the licking of a guys ass is just pointless. We get it the chick is so nasty she'll lick a guys asshole. That doesn't mean it's something we wanna see. I rather keep it simple but the woman knows how to turn guys on tremendously on camera with a very sexy look instead of crazy, sick, or insane looking/sounding blowjobs and dirt bag whores who wanna try to do a total 180 on what their mom or grandma was like as a person.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *How about you shove a cock into your throat and see if you find the need to make a choking sound.*


Strangely arousing post. :side:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Another thing that ticks me off are Japanese Video covers. The chick looks so hot on the cover and when you watch the video she looks like nothing like she does on the cover. I fall for that tactic EVERY time.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

- When the climax hits and the camera cuts over to the guy's face
- Excessive fake moaning
- Anal
- Scat, urine and other degrading and disgusting stuff, Japanese porn is guilty of alot of disgusting fetishes which are not arousing AT ALL


----------



## Poueff (Aug 18, 2010)

Spitting,cumshots and jizz in general,wierd sounds and no foreplay. That's that basicly

Never seen asshots you people are talking about ~.~



TKOK™ said:


> I don't mind Anal. I just find it a bit gross when the receiving chick gets a close up of the aftermath. I don't want to see your large intestine.
> 
> I once watched this one video where this chicks(forgot who, but she's famous for anal scenes) ass Literally FELL OUT, while a dude was going to town on her. Best/Worse part was she acted like it had happened before.
> 
> That's what i meant pretty much. anything besides a swallow/spit or a quick shot of th e facail is too much for me.


You watch some weird porn =.= The girls ass fell off? How is that even fucking possible?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Poueff said:


> Spitting,cumshots and jizz in general,wierd sounds and no foreplay. That's that basicly
> 
> Never seen asshots you people are talking about ~.~
> 
> ...


Lots of anal i geuss.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Why was my post deleted? I've managed to offend/gross out someone...in a thread about porn :lmao


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i just wanna see the penetration. good hard fuckin, with the girl going wild. the freakier the better, i don't care how hot she is, if she's just lying there i don't wanna see it, she gotta be really gettin off. i don't wanna see any foreplay, no blowjobs, i don't wanna hear their life stories... just her gettin off so i can get off and shut that shit off.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Stupid Asian Porn


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *:lmao my favorite post so far. I like how you added "if she happens to be pretty" as if it's okay if the girl is ugly.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> I absolutely love that post! *


If they're ugly, chances are it's not going to ruin my opinion on their face. But if they're cute and appear innocent (yeah, as a pornstar that's doubtful) getting a faceful of semen ruins the whole aura about them. 

Another peeve I have is when the woman isn't naked. Don't just take off your knickers; everything must go! I need to see them bounce with boobs flailing everywhere.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

I don't like blowjobs... unless the girls doing something hot, and its focussed on that rather than the dick sucking

also hate when they zoom in on the guys balls

also if they leave their shirt/bra/panties on


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Close up on the guys ass and face. I don't want to see his ass.

....


And not enough Cunnilingus :side:


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

RatedR13 said:


> Can't say I'm all that keen on seeing someone spit on the dick/pussy, that's about it.
> 
> Oh and that awkward moment when you realise that the chick is a dude and you've just watched 5 minutes of gay porn. But that's never happened to me.


Happened to me once.

Fucked up thing is, He/She was attractive untill I found it had a dick.

But as for me, I hate close up shots. I like to see the broads T&A when she's getting nailed.

And I hate seeing jizz like someone said earlier. It makes me gag.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm quite surprised by a lot of the responses on here. I assumed guys getting their asses licked and things along that line were to be expected as it's gross but a lot of things I find normal in porn people seem to not like on here and to me seem like they are nitpicking. Different strokes for different folks and that was completely intended.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

When a girl licks a guy's ass, hella turn off.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

walls said:


> I'm quite surprised by a lot of the responses on here. I assumed guys getting their asses licked and things along that line were to be expected as it's gross but a lot of things I find normal in porn people seem to not like on here and to me seem like they are nitpicking. Different strokes for different folks and that was completely intended.


Like what, who said it? You don't have to hold back.


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

Anal and music. Hate it.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh I know I don't have to hold back and I'm well aware that everyone has different tastes. Just things like when the chick spits on a dick or a guy spits on a girl's vag, not wanting to see blowjobs or the cumshot. I expect to see those things in movies and they don't bother me in the least and to me it's nitpicking. But like I said everyone is different and obviously some of the things I am fine with seeing aren't passable to other people.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

walls said:


> Oh I know I don't have to hold back and I'm well aware that everyone has different tastes. Just things like when the chick spits on a dick or a guy spits on a girl's vag, not wanting to see blowjobs or the cumshot. I expect to see those things in movies and they don't bother me in the least and to me it's nitpicking. But like I said everyone is different and obviously some of the things I am fine with seeing aren't passable to other people.


Yeah I really hope those people were just trolling. 

I know the much more nasty blowjobs that are masturbation friendly haven't always existed in porn but as a guy no **** just put something in your mouth and hold it there for a minute and you'll notice some spit will start to build up. Same goes with a blowjob. You don't want a blowjob with no spit in it. To me excessive spit doesn't bother me and that's usually only in gagging porn. Which I actually enjoy a lot.


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> When a girl licks a guy's ass, hella turn off.


That too. Like foreal it's smh worthy.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Yeah I really hope those people were just trolling.
> 
> I know the much more nasty blowjobs that are masturbation friendly haven't always existed in porn but as a guy no **** just put something in your mouth and hold it there for a minute and you'll notice some spit will start to build up. Same goes with a blowjob. You don't want a blowjob with no spit in it. To me excessive spit doesn't bother me and that's usually only in gagging porn. Which I actually enjoy a lot.


lol, the whole "no ****" thing has always been funny to me. I'm not trying to make fun of you or anything for saying it but I find it amusing when guys say it. I'll fully admit when another guy is good looking because it doesn't matter to me but people on here will jump all over you with gay jokes if you do. I think it's immature, personally.

I'm kinda on the fence about gagging. From personal experience I know some chicks like nothing more than to gag on a dick. And some chicks like Sasha Grey and Tory Lane generally seem like they like nothing more than to gag on a dick as well. Other chicks I think just do it for the money or because their fans want to see it so they do it for them which again eventually leads to more money. I don't mind it when the chick makes herself gag on a dick, I just don't like it when the guy is brutally fucking her face. And the farther the chick goes down the more spit she will get on it which, in my opinion, leads to a better blowjob if she can work the hands while doing it.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd not care if it was actually happening to me during sex, I just have no interest in watching someone else get their penis spat on.

Close up shots pretty much make me look away. I'd rather wank for 10 seconds staring at a spider on a wall (niche fetish) than someone's insides.


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh, and the male ass shot. Like Damon Wayans Junior said...no guy wants to be seeing that lol

I should stop posting here lol


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

I love how many threads in this section are about porn.

I have a few. I can never watch a porno with a black guy in it, not that I'm racist or anything, or when it zooms in on the guys ass. I'll just take some good ol' fashioned girl on girl anyday. :agree:

Music too, I'd rather watch my porn on mute.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Scat porn.

It started years ago with me thinking it was some kind of joke that my friend's pal brought up (still wonder to this day how that convo got started). So I searched the net just to see if it was real.

And yeah, I was an idiot to do so. This world can be a fucked up place.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

- Gangbangs and DPs

- Porn that seems to care more about the size of the dick than the girl. 'Big Monster Cocks #45'...what's the point? 

- Overuse of the word 'cock'. I don't think I've never heard anybody in real life use it.

- Scenes that DON'T end with a facial.

- Brian Pumper


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sheik said:


> VIG, holla at Sticksy. Gauranteed he's got the underage chick pornos on lock.


dude. you are fucked in the head.



Is it just me or do LC and Amber seem like they're actually porn fiends? :side:


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Shut the fuck up Rush. You know it's true.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Boss P said:


> - Gangbangs and DPs
> 
> - Porn that seems to care more about the size of the dick than the girl. 'Big Monster Cocks #45'...what's the point?
> 
> ...


Nice one.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sheik said:


> Shut the fuck up Rush. You know it's true.


coming harder at me than your people do in Baghdad now are we?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

my people aren't Iraqi dipshit.

And hey, I'm just sayin'. You said yourself 16 is the legal age over there. Unfortunately for most of us, it's not.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

hawt es linked a good site on wcf, AMEN to it. wonder if they're legal:hmm:

pet peeves? eh don't like close-up's of a guys face when he's cumming, can't say I'd be a fan of a girl licking a guys ass either, but I don't really remember seeing that a whole lot.



> can't stand when girls gives blowjobs and when they're about to finsih the guy starts grabbing his fuckin' johnson and finishs himself. WHATS THE FUCKING POINT OF HAVING A GIRL SUCK YOU OFF JUST TO JERK YOURSELF OFF IN THE END!


this too


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Lostfap said:


> hawt es linked a good site on wcf, AMEN to it. wonder if they're legal:hmm:


that was quality, if a little wrong half the time.



Sheik said:


> my people aren't Iraqi dipshit.
> 
> And hey, I'm just sayin'. You said yourself 16 is the legal age over there. Unfortunately for most of us, it's not.


they are muslim, and they are blowing up. something which you yourself wants to do (albeit in the wersting world). THE PIECES ARE COMING TOGETHER HERE SHEIK.

and yeah, 16 is legal thus nopedo.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

I hate when the first 15 minutes is just talking, it usually only occurs in Lesbian scenes but it bothers the fuck out of me.

I also find it a turn off when women are being choked or roughed up in porn, even if they are into it. I don't want to see her turning red and choking while the guy his doing her from behind.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Yeah I agree with the girl licking and eating the dude's ass. I was watching it one time with one of my favorite MILF star, she begins licking the dude's ass and I turned that shit off right there.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

> can't stand when girls gives blowjobs and when they're about to finsih the guy starts grabbing his fuckin' johnson and finishs himself. WHATS THE FUCKING POINT OF HAVING A GIRL SUCK YOU OFF JUST TO JERK YOURSELF OFF IN THE END!


Yes and besides it being something nobody wants to see a woman jerking a guy off to ejaculation is much more pleasurable to watch for me. If the chemistry between her talking, her looks, and the guys cum shot it could be some of the best moments you'll watch in porn and really make you love watching that womans stuff.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Rush said:


> they are muslim, and they are blowing up. something which you yourself wants to do (albeit in the wersting world). THE PIECES ARE COMING TOGETHER HERE SHEIK.
> 
> and yeah, 16 is legal thus nopedo.


I'm not muslim, but I'll give you that second point.


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

Man I just stick to what I know. With a bit of Rachel Starr, Aletta Ocean, Audrey Bitoni etc. you can't go wrong. If you're ever feeling like a dirty cunt though, just bang on some Belladonna movies.

P.S. Anal, blowjobs and jizzshots just piss me off whilst watching, I'll just skip those parts. I'm so boring, I wish I had a weird fetish.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Rush said:


> that was quality, if a little wrong half the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got a wrestling friend not apart of this forum that was stationed in Iraq for a few years and apparently he had sex with a underage girl there because it was legal. It turns out though he still has those tendencies here where it is illegal. Sometimes I'm not sure if he's just trolling using it as a gimmick or if he really goes for the young girls primarily.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

RizoRiz said:


> Man I just stick to what I know. With a bit of Rachel Starr, Aletta Ocean, Audrey Bitoni etc. you can't go wrong. If you're ever feeling like a dirty cunt though, just bang on some Belladonna movies.
> 
> P.S. Anal, blowjobs and jizzshots just piss me off whilst watching, I'll just skip those parts. I'm so boring, I wish I had a weird fetish.


My wierd fetish is creampie, I think I can't even watch porn without it ending via creampie


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Creampies are fucking gross. As is when a woman refers to herself getting oral sex as 'head'. Last thing I ever want to hear a woman say is "Give me some head'. :no:

Anyways my current pet peeve in porn is all these fucking So & So TV show/Movie XXX parody crap.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Sophie Dee.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Creampies are fucking gross. As is when a woman refers to herself getting oral sex as 'head'. Last thing I ever want to hear a woman say is "Give me some head'. :no:
> 
> Anyways my current pet peeve in porn is all these fucking So & So TV show/Movie XXX parody crap.


I can't...



what the fuck did you do with your user name?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah creampies are awful, in real life and watching it. The worst is the Asian porn (again! them fuckers....) where the chick has afro pubes and there's just shit going everywhere. I have no idea why I even bother with Asian porn.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Girls that suck dick after it's been in their own or someone else's ass.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Kizza said:


> Girls that suck dick after it's been in their own or someone else's ass.


Saw a scene with Veronica Rayne and Sandra Romain. I love Veronica for her boobs and anal, and I'm usually into A2M, but dammit if they didn't make it work!

Peeves...hmmm

Well, when the guys ass is a little too featured. I'm not saying that they should all be 10's working with Ron Jeremy, but get out of the guys ass. And keep your tongue out of there too. Ain't nothing going up there, stop lubing it.

When the girls don't seem to like what they do. I get that it's kinda weird, when the girl doesn't seem to be into it. I mean don't most girls want, a big penis, to receive oral, a hot guy and for it to last for 45 minutes with no breaks in between? I get that it's cut and paste to keep the guy fresh, but it's still a long ass time with the aforementioned.

I hate loud noises in general, so the fake screams piss me off, especially if they are fake. When your screams make the speakers fuzz, you know somethings wrong.

I love amazon chicks like Carmella Bing and Gianna Michaels, both are like 6'0 tall and 135 pounds, basically chicks without fragile tattooed on them. But I can't stand if a site advertises chicks like them only to give me FAT girls like Brandy Taylore. Can't stand fatties...

POV movies. It's not like, "Oh, I'm really fucking this chick, with a dick that's not my fucking skin color!" It limits what I can see. If I were banging a chick, I don't care about the view, I'm in her! But for a video, I don't wanna see a dude's 10" and then a crack for it to hide, back and forth, I wanna see spreading and stretching.

Bad acting. Tosh voice - "Dude it's porno!" I get that, but if you know this girl can't act, don't make her force it. I like a good setup, like Big Sausage Pizza. Chick opens up the box, bang, dick in the face. But don't give me the girl looking at the camera, at her lines, or being uncomfortable talking to a guy about what she will do. It's just painful or sadly laughable, two things I don't want in porn.

I like when the girls play with the semen, in there mouth, but when it goes out, it should stay out. It's like coughing up a lougie. You can swallow it back down or spit it out. You wouldn't spit it into a cup, then swallow it back.

A lot of shit I know, but hey...

*PORN IS SERIOUS BUSINESS!*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Gianna Michaels is more than 135 pounds. At least 145-150. strangely attractive though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Is it the fact she fucks like a champion?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

probably. she's a filthy bitch. in a good way.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Indeed. I don't find her to be the hottest porn star but if I could pick one for a night it would probably be her because she looks like a lot of fun in the bed and otherwise.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Agreed with Gianna, that chick just looks real fun. 

Oh and another pet peeve is after a blowjob, the girl and guy kiss. Granted it happens in just about all pornos but that's just nasty bro.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Is it the fact she fucks like a champion?





Rush said:


> probably. she's a filthy bitch. in a good way.


BOTH! And I love that.

I like the fact that she's a smart ass on camera too. She knows she can't get fired and she says whatever. One time she was doing a bukkake scene. And the first of the guys was about to bust, and he said, "*grunt*....here's the christening!" And she's like, "christening, what the fuck? It's not the first fucking time." Then she laughs at the guy for a minute. I cracked up!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Rush said:


> Gianna Michaels is more than 135 pounds. At least 145-150. strangely attractive though.


She's gross brah.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sometimes you just get caught up in the moment and hate yourself for it later on.

SCOPE MOTHERFUCKERS!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

EGame said:


> She's gross brah.


^^^


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I hate it when it's just...boring. Like, they just do one position for half an hour. C'mon, now.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

WWF said:


> I hate it when it's just...boring. Like, they just do one position for half an hour. C'mon, now.


What in hell are you watching?

VIRGINS GONE MILD!!!!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

DX who dat chick in your sig


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lisa Edelstein from House. shes pretty banging for being in her mid 40's.

Some girls are just pretty boring in bed.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

If she did a porno I'd watch


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Are you sure? She doesn't eat meat.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Then I'd def. watch...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Lisa Edelstein from House. shes pretty banging for being in her mid 40's.


That's the ass!

And is just me but do Jewish chicks just stay hot! Her and Gina Gershon are....44 and 48. How are they still banging!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Gina and Lisa is a must.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Edelstein is pretty crazy into the whole Vegan/Yoga/super fitness mentality I guess. I read some readers digest where they interviewed her at the doctors office a few months ago.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

GD said:


> Then I'd def. watch...


I see what ya did there! HLA!


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

Whoever talks shit about Gianna needs to gtfo this discussion


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Asians and their bukkake's are weird as well.

40 minutes of guys jizzing on a chicks face. Wut.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Several people have already mentioned this, but I hate pornos where its nothing but "Hi I'm Brooke/Amber/random slutty name. I like big cock." and 30 minutes of fucking. Of course, close-ups of guys' asses are a given. Also, YouPorn. I don't go there anymore, but for the love of christ that site is horrible. Most of the videos don't play in any half-decent browser (aka non IE), but that could be a good thing considering how many fattys and other ugly-ass chicks are on there.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Loopee said:


> Whoever talks shit about Gianna needs to gtfo this discussion


Approach me brethren.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

But, but, how could you not?


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Just about says it all really.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*If this turns into a picture posting contest it'll be shut down...*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

shutupchico said:


> i just wanna see the penetration. good hard fuckin, with the girl going wild. the freakier the better, i don't care how hot she is, if she's just lying there i don't wanna see it, she gotta be really gettin off. i don't wanna see any foreplay, no blowjobs,* i don't wanna hear their life stories...* just her gettin off so i can get off and shut that shit off.


Pfft, speak for yourself.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

GD said:


> Agreed with Gianna, that chick just looks real fun.
> 
> Oh and another pet peeve is after a blowjob, the girl and guy kiss. Granted it happens in just about all pornos but that's just nasty bro.


And it *ahem* happens in real life too.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Lisa Edelstein from House. shes pretty banging for being in her mid 40's.
> 
> Some girls are just pretty boring in bed.


no kidding.

C'mon Lois, move. It's like doing it with a pillow.

Peter, I was at my mother's that weekend.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I understand not wanting to see a creampie on video, as I don't want to see the girl doing a kegal and pushing his shit out. But to say you don't like it in real life makes me feel sad for that person (someone said it a few pages back, don't remember who and tbh I'm too lazy to go back and check) as it's pretty much the greatest feeling in the world, especially if you're high.

Then again, I haven't worn a condom in over 4 years as my fiancee just takes birth control so I don't remember what it's like not to do one either in her vag or mouth.

And I think Gianna is ugly, she looks like an amazon chick to me who just wants some Snoo Snoo (Futurama reference for ya). Plus, she usually has a big bush which is a massive turn off for me. I don't mind a little strip as long as it's well kept but even that's a stretch for me. That shit better be waxed.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i don't get what porn people are watching, in 2011, which still has music, and zooming in on a guy's face when he's just about to space mountain. that stuff is old school.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

I like Gianna. Not the hottest facially, but something still strangely attractive about her and I love how much fun she has. I was pretty devastated when Carmella Bing got AIDS but it wasn't overly surprising.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

^^ thats what i said before, i find Gianna strangely attractive. not what i would normally consider hot but she makes it work.



Role Model said:


> i don't get what porn people are watching, in 2011, which still has music, and zooming in on a guy's face when he's just about to space mountain. that stuff is old school.


that.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Role Model said:


> i don't get what porn people are watching, in 2011, which still has music, and zooming in on a guy's face when he's just about to space mountain. that stuff is old school.


Maybe camwhores, but other than that, yeah.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

haribo said:


> I like Gianna. Not the hottest facially, but something still strangely attractive about her and I love how much fun she has. *I was pretty devastated when Carmella Bing got AIDS* but it wasn't overly surprising.


I heard about this but wasn't sure if I should believe it or not. I tried looking it up but couldn't find anything concreate about it. Shame if it's true, she was one of my favorite before I heard about that. Now I just feel odd watching her.


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

EGame said:


> Approach me brethren.


Hey, we can beef it out here now, *****.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Beefing it out in a porn thread?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

It's also a big pet peeve of mine when the chicks boobs are really far apart. Like this boob______boob.


----------



## MDizzle (Jan 5, 2007)

TKOK™ said:


> It's also a big pet peeve of mine when the chicks boobs are really far apart. Like this boob______boob.


That and when the guy simply just smacks his dick on a girls vag/ass. It's like WTF, if you wanna spank her .. wind your pimp hand up and let her have it.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Some girls like it when you slap your dick on their vag, especially if it's their clit. The ass thing I don't understand.


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

We could beef it out with our manhoods n/h. It ain't nothin' but a chicken wang.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

walls said:


> Some girls like it when you slap your dick on their vag, especially if it's their clit. The ass thing I don't understand.


I just the vag thing could be like playing with yourself. Ass i don't get though.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

The dick slapping on the ass I guess would be moreso for the guy? Maybe some guys think slapping their dick on a woman's ass is hot, I don't know as I've never slapped my dick on a woman's ass like that, nor have I ever thought of doing so. Vag slapping I have partaken in and never gotten any objections.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

softcore porn

who watches that. like, seriously, what's the point?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

to titilate Kizza, to titilate.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

fuck that

get to the point


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I remember back when I was like 11/12 and catching those really bad softcore movies that were on past midnight on Fridays. I used to think those things were the hottest thing ever back when I was that age. Looking back on them the chicks would ride the guys bellybutton and it just looks so bad.

I was also thinking, and this isn't a pet peeve of mine I just find it unrealistic, is that the girl usually gives the guy head for a little while and then he just sticks it right in. That's highly unrealistic, as unless the chick just gets off on giving head she is going to be pretty dry still at that point. Even if you spit on your dick or her vag, the inside would still be pretty dry. Even with the guy putting lube on his dick, it's not the same as the woman being naturally wet which feels a million times better than lube.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Kizza said:


> softcore porn
> 
> who watches that. like, seriously, what's the point?


To enjoy sugar-free candy.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

chicks that DRINK cum out of stuff like trays and cups also makes me sick


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

walls said:


> I remember back when I was like 11/12 and catching those really bad softcore movies that were on past midnight on Fridays. I used to think those things were the hottest thing ever back when I was that age. Looking back on them the chicks would ride the guys bellybutton and it just looks so bad.


Well now they've upgraded, they actually look like they are doing it, but don't show anything. It's like a HBO/Showtime show.


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh wait, japanese shit. You know..censored porn? lol

Like seriously.....


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

TKOK™ said:


> It's also a big pet peeve of mine when the chicks boobs are really far apart. Like this boob______boob.


Katie Morgan?


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Loopee said:


> Oh wait, japanese shit. You know..censored porn? lol
> 
> Like seriously.....


Lol i know right? Out of all the wacky, fucked up shit they allow in Japan, they MUST censor the vagina and the penis.......


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Kizza said:


> chicks that DRINK cum out of stuff like trays and cups also makes me sick


 I once saw this one ametuar video where the dude jizzed on a peice of cornbread and the chick ate it. 

Wanted to throw up. Anything besides spitting/swallowing and facails are too much. Hell even swallowing can become nasty if they show you it for a while.



its177 said:


> Katie Morgan?


Yeah


----------



## esennei (Dec 31, 2010)

I hate it when they spit out the cum and slowly drips down their mouths. Disgusting.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

*- Girls sucking the guys balls. Useless and painful.*
- When they skip the build up and go straight into the sex. I love the build up.
- More than 1 guy in a porno. Nah I can't take it.

Bolded is serious business.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Since when is getting your balls sucked painful? Or do you mean painful to watch?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Evan Stone.

He's not a pet peeve, he's just an inspiration. The amount of high quality pussy he's banged. :agree:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> Evan Stone.
> 
> He's not a pet peeve, he's just an inspiration. The amount of high quality pussy he's banged. :agree:


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Triple motherfucking H right there.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> *- Girls sucking the guys balls. Useless and painful.*
> - When they skip the build up and go straight into the sex. I love the build up.
> - More than 1 guy in a porno. Nah I can't take it.
> 
> Bolded is serious business.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

haribo said:


> I like Gianna. Not the hottest facially, but something still strangely attractive about her and I love how much fun she has. I was pretty devastated when Carmella Bing got AIDS but it wasn't overly surprising.





walls said:


> I heard about this but wasn't sure if I should believe it or not. I tried looking it up but couldn't find anything concreate about it. Shame if it's true, she was one of my favorite before I heard about that. Now I just feel odd watching her.


*FALSE!!!!!*

She didn't catch the death. She got pregnant and retired. Simple as. But she was pissed that some of her fans believed that. She just thought it would be wrong to keep going. Unlike Lisa Ann

Nother peeve. Camera man that talks to the laides other than to direct. Shut up and keep your sausage hands off the talent!


----------



## Hitman Hart (Nov 4, 2008)

walls said:


> I remember back when I was like 11/12 and catching those really bad softcore movies that were on past midnight on Fridays. I used to think those things were the hottest thing ever back when I was that age. Looking back on them the chicks would ride the guys bellybutton and it just looks so bad.
> 
> I was also thinking, and this isn't a pet peeve of mine I just find it unrealistic, is that the girl usually gives the guy head for a little while and then he just sticks it right in. That's highly unrealistic, as unless the chick just gets off on giving head she is going to be pretty dry still at that point. Even if you spit on your dick or her vag, the inside would still be pretty dry. Even with the guy putting lube on his dick, it's not the same as the woman being naturally wet which feels a million times better than lube.


Nicole Sheridan is like the motherfucking queen of those movies.


----------



## HarryAngel (Mar 3, 2010)

Girls sucking dildos
Group sex
Double Anal..double anything tbh
Gangbangs
Mary Carey



its177 said:


> Katie Morgan?


Katie Morgan is awesome,I love her voice.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

walls said:


> Since when is getting your balls sucked painful? Or do you mean painful to watch?


Painful to watch.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Painful to watch.


Ah, gotcha. If you thought it was painful to have done to you I was going to suggest you go see a doctor.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sheik said:


> Triple motherfucking H right there.


Don't ever insult EVAN STONE like that again.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

HarryAngel said:


> Katie Morgan is awesome,I love her voice.


I know she is . Its just you can fit two bricks in between her tits.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Evan Stone is truly a legend.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Nina Hartley.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

its177 said:


> I know she is . Its just you can fit two bricks in between her tits.


does she have nice feet? :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Foot Fetishes are wierd. I should have known Hiplop.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Hiplop™ said:


> does she have nice feet? :side:


Honestly they're pretty nice actually .



Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Foot Fetishes are wierd. I should have known Hiplop.


He's makin fun of me since I have a foot fetish


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

what's there to like about...._feet_?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

well a lot of women like a foot...


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Alcoholic said:


> what's there to like about...._feet_?


Dunno its just something I like. You can ask that for any body part really.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

The main thing I dislike is when I click a video and it turns out to be a video of a girl only giving a blowjob. If I'm watching something it has to be the full package, or no go.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

HarryAngel said:


> Girls sucking dildos


Strangely a huge fan of this...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

the pet peeve would be me not being in the porno and fuck feet, its all about the armpit NOM NOM NOM NOM


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Goddamnit, you people are gross.


... I'm just sayin'*


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> the pet peeve would be me not being in the porno and fuck feet, its all about the armpit NOM NOM NOM NOM


I've actually seen a Lela Star porno where the dude fucks her armpit. This was before she destroyed herself though.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

its177 said:


> I've actually seen a Lela Star porno where the dude fucks her armpit. This was before she destroyed herself though.


was he just fucking her armpit or was it in the course of fucking all the other stuff.

Becuase i could understand the second part, but the first, nope.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

TKOK™;9201047 said:


> was he just fucking her armpit or was it in the course of fucking all the other stuff.
> 
> Becuase i could understand the second part, but the first, nope.


When I said "destroyed herself" I was talking about what shes done to her face and just her whole body recently. The surgery ruined her hotness imo.

And he was just literally fucking her armpit. It was POV and the dude was sitting down while she was giving him head. Then all of a sudden she wrapped her arm around his dick while tucking it under her armpit and the dude started fucking it. He did this for like a good minute which is a long time if you think about.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*FFS this shit is gross!

How do you guys watch this? *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

There are some wierd people out there.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *FFS this shit is gross!
> 
> How do you guys watch this? *


From feet to fucking armpits? Compared to everything thats out there that stuff is nothing.

Anything from Japan, Eastern Europe, or Brazil is where the all fucked up shit is at.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

its177 said:


> This was before she destroyed herself though.


I haven't seen her lately, is she really that horrid?


its177 said:


> When I said "destroyed herself" I was talking about what shes done to her face and just her whole body recently. The surgery ruined her hotness imo.
> 
> And he was just literally fucking her armpit. It was POV and the dude was sitting down while she was giving him head. Then all of a sudden she wrapped her arm around his dick while tucking it under her armpit and the dude started fucking it. He did this for like a good minute which is a long time if you think about.


Yeah that is what I'm talking about:yum::yum::yum:


LadyCroft said:


> *FFS this shit is gross!
> 
> How do you guys watch this? *


right....



its177 said:


> From feet to fucking armpits? Compared to everything thats out there that stuff is nothing.
> 
> Anything from Japan, Eastern Europe, or Brazil is where the all fucked up shit is at.


exactly.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> I haven't seen her lately, is she really that horrid?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

God Almighty burn that thing.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

HarryAngel said:


> Girls sucking dildos


Oh you mean like Tommy Dreamers wife. I know the links to her masturbation porn before she was in ECW if anybody PM's me if that's okay with the admins.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Oh you mean like Tommy Dreamers wife. I know the links if anybody PM's me if that's okay with the admins.


WAHT?! OMG !


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

There is such a thing as an arm pit-fucking fetish? _Really?_ 

That's some revolutionary shit right there. Might try me some of that on January 29th :side:


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Cerbs said:


> There is such a thing as an arm pit-fucking fetish? _Really?_
> 
> That's some revolutionary shit right there. Might try me some of that on January 29th :side:


It's called _maschalagnia_.

_axillism_ is specifically the act of fucking the armpit. http://www.sex-lexis.com/Sex-Dictionary/axillism


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Have you ever performed maschalagnia on a chick, its177? Any personal suggestions?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Cerbs said:


> That's some revolutionary shit right there. Might try me some of that on January 29th :side:


I don't know. That's not normal. Imagine asking your girlfriend. "Hey can I put it in your armpit and do it that way?" WTF. Besides there's already like a million better things you could do besides that.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I don't know. That's not normal. Imagine asking your girlfriend. "Hey can I put it in your armpit and do it that way?" WTF. Besides there's already like a million better things you could do besides that.


I know, but still... 

It would be a fucking hilarious topic to bring up a few months later... "Hey remember that time I fucked you in your ARM PIT?" :lmao


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I don't know. That's not normal. Imagine asking your girlfriend. "Hey can I put it in your armpit and do it that way?" WTF. Besides there's already like a million better things you could do besides that.


Yeah, that's one step away from "Hey can you fold your leg a bit so i can stick in that pit your knee makes when that happens" that's straight up Glenn Qaugmire right there.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Cerbs said:


> Have you ever performed maschalagnia on a chick, its177? Any personal suggestions?


All day every day. 

Just stick your dick in-between her.........you know, armpit. Let it slip and slide and then when your done finish off right in the center where the hair usually grows. Make sure to wash your dick after because it will smell alot like vinegar if you don't.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Cerbs said:


> I know, but still...
> 
> It would be a fucking hilarious topic to bring up a few months later... "Hey remember that time I fucked you in your ARM PIT?" :lmao


LMAO. That's true. I'm kinda like you in that sense. I like doing crazy fucked up shit to get kicks. There's nothing like your own dick smelling like deodorant or like smelly ass sweat. Just make sure she's not riding Woodstock style on you. 

I could imagine a fatter chick with arms the size of guys would probably be better for this. I just can't see how a really skinny pretty broad would be good for this.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

its177 said:


> All day every day.
> 
> Just stick your dick in-between her.........you know, armpit. Let it slip and slide and then when your done finish off right in the center where the hair usually grows. Make sure to wash your dick after because it will smell alot like vinegar if you don't.


It's all good. My chick wears deodorant, so I'm sure that will provide the necessary moist-feeling if nothing else.

Might even smell good too if she applies another layer of said deodorant before I arm pit-ally rape her.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Cerbs said:


> It's all good. My chick wears deodorant, so I'm sure that will provide the necessary moist-feeling if nothing else.
> 
> Might even smell good too if she applies another layer of said deodorant before I arm pit-ally rape her.


Armpit rape. 

Damn imagine her armpit all red and bruised? Trying to explain something like that to her friends would seem hard. It would be funny if a woman actually sued for that.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

I got a footy once.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Lela Star is still hot as fuck to me, all the surgeries were a good thing in my opinion. I believe she got her boobs, ass and lips done which is fine by me. She also has a really hot back piece as well, but I have sleeves so I'm into tats on women. 

I don't understand the whole foot fetish thing, personally but I don't think it's gross if someone is into it. I don't know if liking colored women is a fetish or not, but if I had a 10/10 white woman in front of me and beside her was a 10/10 black chick or an Indian chick, I'm going with the black/Indian chick. I don't actively seek it out or anything, so I'm on the fence about it. I have been with a few colored women in my time, was engaged to a Trinidadian woman as well.

My fiancee is white so it's not something I need.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Lexington Steele annoys me no end. His bloody annoying loud animal noises when he finishes are off putting. I don't watch his stuff for that reason.

Any excessive focus on the guy is annoying too. I am particularly angered when after the moneyshot, when the camera should be zooming in and focussing on the woman, instead of fucking off now that his job is done, the guy gets back in the frame poking his member in the girl's face or touching her head with his hands. Ruins the ending totally.

I also dislike when the male performers unnecessarily abuse the females, or when they display neanderthal behaviour.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

2 things that annoy me most in pornos is the need to have a woman that has massive breasts seriously a pair of big jugs is fine but really some are just overkill another thing is half the time the woman just doesnt appear to enjoy it if anything they look more in pain but use fake moans to mask it while some guy with a knob the size of a king kong just freely pounds away at her i cant see why they cant just have normal people in porn it would make it a little more realistic .


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

- When there are celebrity look-alikes and people are stupid enough to believe that they are the real person.
- When the woman looks like a man (1 Night In China)...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Sir Wade Barrett said:


> 2 things that annoy me most in pornos is the need to have a woman that has massive breasts seriously a pair of big jugs is fine but really some are just overkill another thing is half the time the woman just doesnt appear to enjoy it if anything they look more in pain but use fake moans to mask it while some guy with a knob the size of a king kong just freely pounds away at her i cant see why they cant just have normal people in porn it would make it a little more realistic .


its called amateur porn.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Feet fetishes are just fucking weird. Tried watching one video where the girl was just masturbating the guy with her feet and as he pretended as though he loved it, I just thought "you lying shit". I just look at my own feet, after 10 years of playing football (soccer) and a few years of doing short marathons and wonder if someone would be turned on by a body part that looks like it's been beaten with a hammer and cheesegrated.

EDIT: Also, when the clitoris is bigger than the guy's penis.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

for some reason, i doubt the chicks foot was like yours

surprisingly smooth


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah, I can't say I have seen a porn star who has a foot like a Star Trek character.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Do chicks have foot fetishes? Most of the time I've heard about people having foot fetishes, it ends up being dudes discussing it. I don't find feet that attractive, Sure, I guess some chicks have nice feet, but I don't get turned on by them. I'm not going to watching some video of Rex Ryan's wife and get off to it. 

But on the weird fetish scale it's one of the lesser ones. When you get into that realm, you get into some weird shit.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

You guys seriously need to watch Naomi Russel.

Especially if your an ass man/girl.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Namoi has an amazing ass but I think she is a butterface.


----------



## DeadPresident18 (Jul 30, 2007)

walls said:


> Namoi has an amazing ass but I think she is a butterface.


I Agree Namoi Thata a amazing ass and she does have an a Butterface But my pet peeves in porn is that sometimes just doesn't make any damn sense and The way the men or females get into the sex like i was watching a movie yesterday actually lol and The girl I Think i was either tory lane or cindy crawford not sure gave a guy the worst haircut i've ever seen and They started doing it wtf lol


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

she's not a butterface. incredible ass.

she kinda looks like the crady lady from Lost. Rousseau. Whose first name may have been Naomi. :side:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

DeadPresident18 said:


> I Agree Namoi Thata a amazing ass and she does have an a Butterface But my pet peeves in porn is that sometimes just doesn't make any damn sense and The way the men or females get into the sex like i was watching a movie yesterday actually lol and The girl I Think i was either tory lane or cindy crawford not sure gave a guy the worst haircut i've ever seen and They started doing it wtf lol


Cindy Crawford does porn? I need to watch this.

It's not really a peeve at all, but it's funny when it's one of those videos where the chick is gonna fuck a random guy and before they meet the camera guys talking to her in a interview style format, then right when the guy shows up, they start boning. Maybe it's becuase most of the videos i've seen like that there's a least a little segway, not just "Hey i'm naked, lets do it"


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

you know what's hilarious? that one site where the dude pretends to be an talent agency, pretending to be casting new pornstars. so for the evaluation process, they need to do the standards. bj, intercourse, anal, swallowing, etc. however, he's just a guy in an office not an agent, so he's a liar. 

of course with all reality porn, we should be skeptical, however, you cant find any of the girl featured in other videos. also, the girls definitely don't have pornstar bodies (should be obvious what this means). so, it could possibly be legitimate, but then you consider the potiential lawsuits and such ... so staged. great site, though.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Mikey Damage said:


> you know what's hilarious? that one site where the dude pretends to be an talent agency, pretending to be casting new pornstars. so for the evaluation process, they need to do the standards. bj, intercourse, anal, swallowing, etc. however, he's just a guy in an office not an agent, so he's a liar.
> 
> of course with all reality porn, we should be skeptical, however, you cant find any of the girl featured in other videos. also, the girls definitely don't have pornstar bodies (should be obvious what this means). so, it could possibly be legitimate, but then you consider the potiential lawsuits and such ... so staged. great site, though.


If it was real the guy would get away with it maybe twice before word started to get out that he's full of shit. The porn community is pretty small, word would get around.

Same with those Creampie Surprise series where the guy comes in the chick and she acts like she's pissed and freaks out, yet almost all the big name girls have done this series. If there was a guy going around cumming in chicks when he wasn't supposed to he would again probably only get away with it a few times before he got in some shit.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

The guy talking. There's some porn, like Bangbros, and on some of them, you just have the utter knobheads talking all the way through, like the cameraman and the guy doing the deed just having a laugh with their stupid fucking chuckles. It annoys the shit out of me.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Cerbs said:


> It's all good. My chick wears deodorant, so I'm sure that will provide the necessary moist-feeling if nothing else.
> 
> Might even smell good too if she applies another layer of said deodorant before I arm pit-ally rape her.


You get anywhere near my armpit and I will rape you from behind.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Mikey Damage said:


> you know what's hilarious? that one site where the dude pretends to be an talent agency, pretending to be casting new pornstars. so for the evaluation process, they need to do the standards. bj, intercourse, anal, swallowing, etc. however, he's just a guy in an office not an agent, so he's a liar.
> 
> of course with all reality porn, we should be skeptical, however, you cant find any of the girl featured in other videos. also, the girls definitely don't have pornstar bodies (should be obvious what this means). so, it could possibly be legitimate, but then you consider the potiential lawsuits and such ... so staged. great site, though.


Like with Bangbus. Most of them are unknowns as far as I know.

Speaking of Bangbus. How awesome is it? For some reason that's the only kind of porn that I can sit through all the dialogue. Good rewards at the end.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

~Fallen Angel~ said:


> You get anywhere near my armpit and I will rape you from behind.


I think it's time to expand our horizons. 

Come here, baby... let me lube up that ARM PIT :evil:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> Like with Bangbus. Most of them are unknowns as far as I know.
> 
> Speaking of Bangbus. How awesome is it? For some reason that's the only kind of porn that I can sit through all the dialogue. Good rewards at the end.


Bangbros never loads for me. but when it does, that's some A+ work.

I can normally sit through the dialogue as long as it's not a majority of the video.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I remember when I watched a Bang Bus video for the first time and at the end they let the chick out and didn't pay her and drove off and she freaked out. 

I was so barbecued that I thought it was hilarious. I think it was BB, anyway.


----------



## HarryAngel (Mar 3, 2010)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Oh you mean like Tommy Dreamers wife. I know the links to her masturbation porn before she was in ECW if anybody PM's me if that's okay with the admins.


I always knew she was dirty.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

TKOK™;9198145 said:


> It's also a big pet peeve of mine when the chicks boobs are really far apart. Like this boob______boob.


Yeah, this.

Reminds me of Chyna

Speaking of which, has anyone seen One Night in Chyna? How bad is it?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

What 3:16 said:


> Yeah, this.
> 
> Reminds me of Chyna
> 
> Speaking of which, has anyone seen One Night in Chyna? How bad is it?


It's unspeakable bad.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

What 3:16 said:


> Yeah, this.
> 
> Reminds me of Chyna
> 
> Speaking of which, has anyone seen One Night in Chyna? How bad is it?


This is the second time tonight I've made this post, but...

Huge clitoris.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

That was no clitoris, that was a full on dick. Felt like i was watching gay porn.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

You do know Chyna has another porn coming out now. This time it isn't filmed by Hepetitas Pac though. This time she actually did it with some random dude for a porn company. This is by far the darkest day in porns history. Marc Wallice HIV scare and the film Deep Throat causing the porn industry to get shut down by the government has got nothing on this.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

She's a trainwreck.


----------



## MF25 (May 31, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> you know what's hilarious? that one site where the dude pretends to be an talent agency, pretending to be casting new pornstars. so for the evaluation process, they need to do the standards. bj, intercourse, anal, swallowing, etc. however, he's just a guy in an office not an agent, so he's a liar.
> 
> of course with all reality porn, we should be skeptical, however, you cant find any of the girl featured in other videos. also, the girls definitely don't have pornstar bodies (should be obvious what this means). so, it could possibly be legitimate, but then you consider the potiential lawsuits and such ... so staged. great site, though.


Sadly theyre not real, there was a story in the news section on here about some girl getting thrown out of her college for doing porn, and you could see by the "set" it was 'that' site and it said she knew all about it and signed disclaimers and such...


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

TKOK™ said:


> Cindy Crawford does porn? I need to watch this.


I expect that you weren't being serious, but just in case, it's not the same woman. As it happens, I much prefer the porn Cindy Crawford - Gere's ex never did it for me.

I would never watch 1 Night in China even for curiosity's sake. 

He may have all the titles, power, money and (IMO) an attractive wife now, but just remember, in the past HHH was hitting that.

Shame.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

Pet peeves..umm.

Well - men in videos, dildos, strap ons, absence of kissing.

Basically, just like lesbian porn, which looks realistic. 

Oh, and any music whatsoever. It is always some cheesy rubbish, because they cannot get a decent song.


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> You do know Chyna has another porn coming out now. This time it isn't filmed by Hepetitas Pac though. This time she actually did it with some random dude for a porn company. This is by far the darkest day in porns history. Marc Wallice HIV scare and the film Deep Throat causing the porn industry to get shut down by the government has got nothing on this.


lolwut? You foreal?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

What 3:16 said:


> Yeah, this.
> 
> Reminds me of Chyna
> 
> Speaking of which, has anyone seen One Night in Chyna? How bad is it?


i saw it when i was like 13, downloaded it off limewire by accident.

limewire gave me so much unintentional porn, downloaded cena vs kane ambulance match once. yeah. it was a milf jumping a guy in the toilets. 

but one night in chyna is bad. awful. scary.


----------



## MDizzle (Jan 5, 2007)

Kiz said:


> i saw it when i was like 13, downloaded it off limewire by accident.
> 
> limewire gave me so much unintentional porn, downloaded cena vs kane ambulance match once. yeah. it was a milf jumping a guy in the toilets.
> 
> but one night in chyna is bad. awful. scary.


Yep, same here ... went to download the song "Kashmir" by Led Zeppelin ... ended up being a porn from like the 80's ... I remember the chick had a MASSIVE bush and I was just like :shocked:


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

I know it's gone now, but searching something like Stevie Wonder songs on limewire was a nightmare.

Most of the results were about "big black wonders".


----------



## Lucasade (Feb 8, 2009)

All mine have already been said, but to recap:

* Some guy talking during a woman's solo scene. VERY annoying.

* Women gargling semen.... 

* Any gratuitous male ass shots.

* Overselling

* Close up of the guys face before he comes. FFS, I don't want to have to pre-watch a scene before I fap to it just so I don't end up seeing some guy at the crucial moment....which reminds me of the show 'coupling', which is the sole reason the character of Steve watches exclusively lesbian porn (as do I mostly):


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

The over excessive moaning that the woman do is what annoys me. However, some of them do sound sexy while they're moaning but some are just a turn off.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Agreed. I saw a scene recently with I think her name was Kagney Lynn Carter (or something like that) and she was pretty hot but her drawn out moaning was really annoying and spoiled the scene for me.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

haribo said:


> I know it's gone now, but searching something like Stevie Wonder songs on limewire was a nightmare.
> 
> Most of the results were about "big black wonders".


Lol....


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

You guys are goddamn gross.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

- I abhor girl on girl. The scene begs for a meat stick.
- POV is garbage.
- I cannot stand it when the ‘stars’ avoid the orgasmic juices likes they’re the plague.
- Girls that can’t speak English don’t do it for me. So much of sex is communicated verbally IMO.
- Talk _before _sex. Seriously, this extends to all scenarios and role-plays in general. We don’t need it. Stick two or ten people together and just pound like your life depended on it, with buckets full of dirty talk. Pornography should have the allure of neorealism.

Everything else (within reason) I'm fine with - balls, asses, guys talking, spitting, and gangbangs, whatever. Power dynamics are the key. Yes, I like to intellectualise porn.




King Antichrist said:


> That's why I only watch amateur porn, it is mostly bereft of these problems.


Most are aesthetically displeasing.




Hiplop™ said:


> also if they leave their shirt/bra/panties on


 What? I love that.




Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Creampies are fucking gross. As is when a woman refers to herself getting oral sex as 'head'. Last thing I ever want to hear a woman say is "Give me some head'. :no:


 What would you have it called?




Kiz said:


> Girls that suck dick after it's been in their own or someone else's ass.


Maybe you should stick to the original titles some of these pornos are parodying.




Boonage McBoon said:


> You guys seriously need to watch Naomi Russel.
> 
> Especially if your an ass man/girl.


She looks like she’s bored stiff. I assume she can talk English. You wouldn’t know it from all the silence. Say something!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Not head. Guys get head, not women.


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Not head. Guys get head, not women.


don't see the problem referring to cunnilingus as giving a girl head.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Not head. Guys get head, not women.


Your tongue is connected to your mouth which is connected to your head. It still would be considered giving head.


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

Girls give head. Men recieve head. Nuff said.

You ****** are probably talking about eating a girl out or whatever. Brohams plz.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Loopee said:


> You ****** are probably talking about eating a girl out or whatever. Brohams plz.


Of course but "giving head" still technically makes sense.


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

Technically does. I didn't think most people used it though lol.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Loopee said:


> Technically does. I didn't think most people used it though lol.


True. I'm sure those manly ***** do though lol.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

do manly ***** have nice feet? :side:


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Hiplop™;9210797 said:


> do manly ***** have nice feet? :side:


Damn Hiplop whats with your sudden urge for the feets? I'll pm you my library I gotta lotta feets you'll like.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

^ who is the chick in your sig.. her tits are just amazing. I saw before you had my FAV TORI BLACK!! The sexiest chick there is


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

They need to keep the camera on the females' faces more and more....stop going back to the dude or the penetration so much. The reactions are the most comical thing about it.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

its177 said:


> Damn Hiplop whats with your sudden urge for the feets? I'll pm you my library I gotta lotta feets you'll like.


Hell no


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Hiplop™ said:


> Hell no


It'll be the hottest shit you'll ever see I promise.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Not head. Guys get head, not women.





Loopee said:


> Girls give head. Men recieve head. Nuff said.
> 
> You ****** are probably talking about eating a girl out or whatever. Brohams plz.





its177 said:


> Of course but "giving head" still technically makes sense.


‘Blow job’ = male recipient
‘Head job’ = female or male recipient


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Something that always annoys me is when all the girl is ever says while taking it is "Oh yeah, Aw yeah" for 30 minutes.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

A lot of women do that, though. It's not nearly as annoying when you're the one making them say that but I agree it's annoying when you're watching it.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

There always needs to be a build up.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

> Something that always annoys me is when all the girl is ever says while taking it is "Oh yeah, Aw yeah" for 30 minutes.


have you even had sex yourself mate? This is what most girls do say....


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't believe that's true^ lol

And a head job? Never heard of that ever, but that's probably just me.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Oh yeah I forgot, women recite poetry and do mathematics when getting rode up the hole


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

I just think the whole "Aww yeah, Uhh baby" stuff is pretty stereotypical and you get...well just noises. That or the whole "Oh yeah, Aw yeah" thing is strictly a professional pornstar thing..


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Loopee said:


> I just think the whole "Aww yeah, Uhh baby" stuff is pretty stereotypical and you get...well just noises. *That or the whole "Oh yeah, Aw yeah" thing is strictly a professional pornstar thing..*


Not really. Again, tons of women do that not just porn stars. It's possible that you've just never had a woman do that because your performance isn't up to snuff 

Joking. Still, I've encountered far more women personally who say things like that than who just make some noises.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

CyberWaste said:


> Oh yeah I forgot, women recite poetry and do mathematics when getting rode up the hole


:lmao


----------



## TexasTycoon (Dec 2, 2010)

Has anyone defined Kelly Kelly moans from page one yet? 

I can't watch pron with black guys. Interracial is not my thing and I am only really attracted to white girls. Not racist or anything, I can't help what I like.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Guy's getting their asses licked what the FUCK!

I can't believe people have seen that before.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't think this is the first porn related thread I've read which you started. Ever think you maybe watch too much porn?


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

walls said:


> Not really. Again, tons of women do that not just porn stars. It's possible that you've just never had a woman do that because your performance isn't up to snuff
> 
> Joking. Still, I've encountered far more women personally who say things like that than who just make some noises.


You biiiitch!!  More than likely though lol. I just know that alot of the time it's exaggerated in porn lol



KnightMace said:


> Guy's getting their asses licked what the FUCK!
> 
> I can't believe people have seen that before.


So true.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

NWOWolfpack13 said:


> There always needs to be a build up.





Nexus One said:


> They need to keep the camera on the females' faces more and more....stop going back to the dude or the penetration so much. The reactions are the most comical thing about it.


agree w/ these.

The build up is a must have for me.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

_The whole damn story. Being a future film-maker, I can honestly say I've never seen a porno with a decent story, let alone convincing acting. I prefer watching an R rated art film with nudity or sexual content. Much better to get off on.

I recommend Black Swan. Not only does Natalie Portman masturbate, but she gets a blowjob from Mila Kunis. Win-fucking-win situation._


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Ass Buster said:


> Another thing with Japanese prono is that the girls makes SO MUCH NOISE. They sound like little mice being slaughtered. It's so fake and forced it's sad.


This. was looking through the old pages and this made me lol'd


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Who watches porn for the story?

And how would Natalie Portman get a blow job? She is a woman last I checked.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

^took the words out of my mouth.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

The Absolute said:


> _The whole damn story. Being a future film-maker, I can honestly say I've never seen a porno with a decent story, let alone convincing acting. I prefer watching an R rated art film with nudity or sexual content. Much better to get off on.
> 
> I recommend Black Swan. Not only does Natalie Portman masturbate, but she gets a blowjob from Mila Kunis. Win-fucking-win situation._


:shocked:


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeaaaah. Who's watching for the story? I mean if you want a story, find a TV show? lol


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Loopee said:


> Yeaaaah. Who's watching for the story? I mean if you want a story, find a TV show? lol


I think the fact that the acting in porno is bad is a GOOD thing because it at times can be some of the funniest shit u'll ever see. I think Pornstars trying to take it all serious and put on a "good performance" is kind of a waste of time and just makes them look like fools. We all know porn is for beating off not for developing storylines.


----------



## Sledge. (Feb 5, 2005)

I hate when the gay with the camera starts talking. It ruins the illusion of the other two dudes making out.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

Sledge. said:


> I hate when the gay with the camera starts talking. It ruins the illusion of the other two dudes making out.


 Two dude making out

Anyway I like the stuff like spitting once and a while as after a while regular scenes get boring. I mostly watch lesbian scenes just because of some of the shots in regular porn. I think Lesbian porn is awesome tbh


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

When the girl keeps her bra on. Like wtf!?


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Bad Acting.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

TeaZy you been staying up past your bedtime watching Cinemax movies again?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

CoRyP2008 said:


> 2. Just the overall fake-ness of some pornos. From the chick's boobs, to their faces, to their moaning, to even their acting.


Don't get me started on the acting. lol. I know we're not watching it for the acting but I can't help but laugh at their dialogue before the action. It's just so cheesy.



its177 said:


> Katie Morgan?


On a side note, she has the most annoying voice ever.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

when your watching ex gf revenge and it's only previews


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

1. "Director" aka Pimp talks too much and rudely orders the chick around, I mean come on, everyone knows that's the John's job to do.

2. Bad camera work, too much focus on the dude...I mean this is supposed to be straight porn I'm watching, yet we have that backside angle of the guy? 

3. Actual really hot girls that will do any guy in nasty ways if the price is right. I mean, the model or super model types that will do the likes of Ron Jeremy in the most hardcore ways just for a paycheck when they could make a lot of money in a non disgusting way. This really could go either way, because it means you could be the most disgusting guy and do the hottest girl if you're in porn...in real life, this is far less common...except for the sugar daddies.

4. Two dudes entering one hole at the same time and acting as if that isn't gay because it's in a straight porn. It's not like it splits off into two holes once your inside!? So I guess they're bi, not that there's anything wrong with that though...it's just bizarre when it comes out of nowhere.


----------



## Sledge. (Feb 5, 2005)

I hate it when the guy holding the camera reaches out to "feel" the hot broad and he has old man hands.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

Anytime a porno has a slow zoom into the dude's face it pisses me off. I know even the male stars want some screen time but cmon. I really don't care if the guy is enjoying himself. Also can't watch any porn with Ron Jeremy and Evan Stone. Really hate those 2 for no particular reason.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

eddiefan said:


> *Anytime a porno has a slow zoom into the dude's face it pisses me off.* I know even the male stars want some screen time but cmon. I really don't care if the guy is enjoying himself. Also can't watch any porn with Ron Jeremy and Evan Stone. Really hate those 2 for no particular reason.


LMAO!


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

The poor work standards and incompetent staff. No matter how many times the damn plumber visits the washing machine never gets fixed. Really annoying xD


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I lot of latin porn has anal in it. por que?


----------

